# Tooth pain before finals



## Mashka (Dec 8, 2009)

just my ^*($%& ^&%# ^$&@!#$% *(!!@#%*^^% luck! 
I HAVENT SLEPT IN 2 DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

I hope you can get in as an emergency appt to get it fixed so exam time you can concentrate. I just had abcess and know how painful they can be. Hope you can get something at least to take pain away.  take care good luck on exams.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

Yeah, have you seen a dentist already?  An untreated tooth abscess is a serious matter (and definitely more serious than finals) and calls for an emergency visit.


----------



## Mashka (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

Gah! I saw a dentist :S no help  aparently it was not an abscess, so they sent me to my doctor, who sent me to the dentist with some ibuprofin.GRRRRR


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

What im sorry to hear that Mashka   ALL my teeth ache bad too they took xrays and saw no abscess either.  I wonder if it is just tension as my dentist says if i have neck tension sometimes it can cause teeth to ache.  I hope they figure it out for you.  I taking Toradal for my pain it helps.  Hope  your exams went okay.  take care


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

Hope you feel better very soon, Mashka. :hug:


----------



## Mashka (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

ah, finally solved the mystery. no abscess, no sinuses, but APARENTLY wisdom teeth can grow back. now i have to go through the pain of getting them out a SECOND TIME. **** *** ********** **** **            * .


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

Congrats on not having any abscesses or sinus issues. That's good.

I had no idea wisdom teeth could grow back!! That's crazy. It must be a rare thing, only for those people that are extra wise 

Sorry to hear that, but at least you know what your dealing with now. I hope you can get that taken care of and your mouth heals up quickly. :friends:


----------



## Mashka (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

me too, or else someone is going to feel my wrath. thank you guys


----------



## Mari (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

Wisdom teeth From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Third molar teeth (commonly referred to as wisdom teeth) consist of the mandibular and maxillary third molars; they usually appear between the ages of 17 and 25. They are called wisdom teeth because they usually come in when a person is between age 17 and 25 or older?old enough to have supposedly gained some wisdom. Most adults have four wisdom teeth, but it is possible to have more or fewer. Absence of one or more wisdom teeth is an example of hypodontia. Any extra teeth are referred to as supernumerary teeth. Wisdom teeth commonly affect other teeth as they develop, becoming impacted or "coming in sideways?. They are often extracted when this occurs. Humans are gradually losing their wisdom teeth, with some individuals having them congenitally absent.


----------



## Mashka (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Tooth abscess before finals*

ah, so after going to the dentists and being laughed at, i found out that no, they do not "grow back". well, its not my fault that my "inflamed gum thingy" looked like a peeking tooth.!


----------

